# Adria Compact SLS anyone have one?



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Does anyone have an Adria Compact SLS, the one with the slide out at the back? I have never seen another one either here or abroad in 3 years, so they must be rare as hens teeth. The reason i am asking is because i want to find the value of a fuse that pertains to the wiring for the slide out system. The circuit diagram in the user manual is just a generic manual which makes no mention of the SLS. I am wondering whether contacting Adria in Slovenia would be the only way of finding out, the reason i am asking is because i was checking the fuse and dropped it in mass of wiring and ducting that covers the floor of the battery compartment and it has disappeared! In the picture it fits in front of the green 30A maxi fuse. Thanks living in hope!


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

can't answer your question but we did come across one of these m/h's in Slovenia in September driven by some Brits - might even have been you??

have you asked the dealer the question - they should be able to answer it???


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Adria UK Caravans & Motorhomes....on Facebook is worth a try.
Also any UK dealer which are listed on the Adria UK website?


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We were there in September Lake Bohinju @ Camp Zatorog, for the Cow Ball, Kamp Danica Bohinj, Novo Mesto and Maribor @ Autokamp Kekec, Kamp Koran in Kobarid, so maybe it was us. Cheers Chas.:wink2:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

chasper said:


> We were there in September Lake Bohinju @ Camp Zatorog, for the Cow Ball, Kamp Danica Bohinj, Novo Mesto and Maribor @ Autokamp Kekec, Kamp Koran in Kobarid, so maybe it was us. Cheers Chas.:wink2:


it it was you, it was at the campsite for the Pivka Cave. we were the couple in the Chausson parked just below you. :smile2:


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

It can't have been us because although we went to Postojna Cave it was not last year. So there is another British registered van like ours! Thanks for the heads up. Cheers Chas.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Did you resolve the issue Chasper?


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

No it only happened on Friday, i have contacted Adria importers @ Sudbury to see if they can contact Adria Slovenia and find out for me.AS they appear to be rare i would not think any dealers would have the answer.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Dealers do normally have direct access to manufacturers technical data bases?


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I had a reply from a very nice man at Adria concessionaires in Sudbury, he sent me the information and a PDF about the slideout which is for Adria dealers workshops. He also told me that they have only sold a handful of this model. He also said they had a great deal of experience and knowledge on these and can help any dealer.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's great! Does it have the all-important info about the fuse?


----------



## cowpercamper (May 12, 2020)

chasper said:


> I had a reply from a very nice man at Adria concessionaires in Sudbury, he sent me the information and a PDF about the slideout which is for Adria dealers workshops. He also told me that they have only sold a handful of this model. He also said they had a great deal of experience and knowledge on these and can help any dealer.


Hi Chasper, We also have an SLS, I don't suppose you would be able to post the additional information that you received for the SLS?

Many thanks,

Andy


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I have sent you a private message, yes i can let you have the information you want, just want you to let me know if thats all you want. Cheers Chas.


----------

